# ford f-150 as a dingy



## escaperman (Nov 2, 2003)

can i tow a 2002 ford, f-150, six cyl, 5 speed manual trans, 4 wheels down behind my motorhom? does anyone have any experience towing the f-150? escaperman


----------

